# a few more stellar objects part three



## ehanes7612 (Oct 6, 2015)

took these 30 minutes from the city and with half quarter moon light. The Pleaides is a single 20 second 4000 ISO exposure. The others are 30 stacked photos 20 second 4000 ISO using a 10 inch 3.9 Orion telescope. All were processed in photoshop using adjustment layering techniques


Witch Broom Nebula (part of Veil Nebula)








Orion Nebula (M42) and De Mairan's Nebula (M43) (both part of the greater complex) and Running Man Nebula (NGC 1977) (the blue part on the left), with the cluster on the right ..these are the 3 points of light you can see with the naked eye that run perpendicular to Orion's belt








Pleaides








Triangulum Galaxy (a fairly large galaxy not too far from Andromeda Galaxy)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2015)

Wonderful photos! Wonderful universe!


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome pictures!

Robert


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 6, 2015)

Very cool. So, your telescope has a tracking motor?


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2015)

You're getting good at this! It IS a beautiful universe and
I'm looking forward to seeing more of it through your
photos.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 6, 2015)

one more , an improvement over the last Andromeda pic


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 7, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Very cool. So, your telescope has a tracking motor?



losmandy G8







this setup is about 6 feet high ..tube is four feet


----------



## Secundino (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh wow ... thanks for this 'out'-look!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 7, 2015)

Big!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 7, 2015)

Amazing pics and all from the backyard! Do wonders ever cease...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 7, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Amazing pics and all from the backyard! Do wonders ever cease...



Actually, had to go thirty Minutes outside the city


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 7, 2015)

That's some awesome photos you took.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 7, 2015)

Does looking up at the stars help us know more about ourselves?


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 8, 2015)

Food for thoughts....


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 8, 2015)

Space has always fascinated me, amazing photos! The process of taking the photos and then editing them sounds like a lot of work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Achamore (Oct 13, 2015)

Fantastic..! I envy the kit, have always wanted one, never had the time and funds, but wow! great to see your pics! Please keep them coming!


----------



## paphioland (Oct 13, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> Does looking up at the stars help us know more about ourselves?



Of course it does. Where what you are made of came from. When our reality and what we are made from came into existence. What are our time limitations on our planet. There are actually too many things to list. Much of the technology you are using and humans previously used came from looking up into space. GPS, TV, nuclear power......


----------



## Achamore (Oct 14, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> Does looking up at the stars help us know more about ourselves?



Sure it does, in various ways, including their influence on our character. Tell me your precise time of birth, and place of birth, and if you wish I could delineate specific elements of your character.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 16, 2015)

Found a location with really dark skies about 90 minutes east of seattle. Vast improvements in detail and color. All shot at 3200 ISO stacked 30 (40 second) exposures (Andromeda was 40 stacked)

Orion Nebula





Horsehead Nebula





Cigar and Bode's galaxies





Andromeda , the center is a little weird,have to work on that


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2015)

Makes me want to get a telescope!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 16, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Makes me want to get a telescope!



do your research..the key is a good mount for tracking and good glass or a mirror. You can do a lot with 80 mm refractors (especially Triple Chromatics) but you wont see any color through the lens and many nebulae are hard to find. All these images look like smudges, even in my ten inch reflector , except the orion, but you can't see any color.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 17, 2015)

Those are some awesome photos. Thanks.


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2015)

wonderful!


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 18, 2015)

Ho-lee Hell. Those are awesome.

What does it mean that the photos are stacked? Is it like, they are so faint that they have to be placed on top of each other to amplify definition/color/etc?


----------



## Heather (Oct 18, 2015)

WOW! Nice, man, that's amazing!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 19, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> Ho-lee Hell. Those are awesome.
> 
> What does it mean that the photos are stacked? Is it like, they are so faint that they have to be placed on top of each other to amplify definition/color/etc?



basically, yes
..the stacking program builds each light speck on another..and identifies which is noise (using control shots called darks and bias frames, these frames are shot with your lens cap on), thus subtracting the noise. the information in the stacked picture is compressed. You 'stretch' it out using Photoshop. Stretching referring to light curves, color balance,saturation, etc.


----------



## Ray (Oct 19, 2015)

Those are really impressive shots, Ed. Thank you SO much for sharing them.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 20, 2015)

I love this stuff!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2015)

Interesting. brings up many questions. I will have to do some research. Thanks.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 30, 2015)

an improvement on the andromeda using same photos..used more layering In PS


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 20, 2015)

Pleaides ..learning a different workflow for processing stacked photos..closer to how people with those that have CCD cameras (LGRB method) process their photos.
I overdid it with the smart sharpen (PS), the black halos around the medium stars, will try to rework it later. But I am happy about the faint nebula between the top stars. I want to take my 80 mm out next month and get a wider field image that shows all the large faint nebula field that extends to four times this size. This was taken with a 10 inch newtonian f3.9 and a canon 6D


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 22, 2015)

redo of Andromeda, basically what I am doing differently is using levels more effectively, magic wanding, and smart shrapening all in the luminance layer (B&W) to bring out as much contrast as possible. Then I paste it to the RGB layer (which, to reduce color noise, is blurred). The details are more integrated and the image has a more natural feel to it. I also learned how to fix the lens aberrations (coma). I may have overdone it with the saturation though


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Interesting. brings up many questions. I will have to do some research. Thanks.


Can you actually see these things or does the photograph time exposure make them visible?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 23, 2015)

Love the pictures!! Astronomy is my other lesser hobby. Andromeda is very nice showing M32 and M110 in one picture.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 23, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 23, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Can you actually see these things or does the photograph time exposure make them visible?



most things are smudges or very faint..clusters are very visible. the Orion is very bright but no color. Cant see the red nebulas...I have to guess and take a picture to locate.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh, OK thanks.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 24, 2015)

Freaking spectacular!! Thanks Ed.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 26, 2015)

Ed, you rock.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 26, 2015)

Orion Nebula..a little blurry...effect of imperfect tracking but I have that solved for the future


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2015)

What a spectacular universe we have! Thanks for showing it in a way we can't normally see.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 2, 2015)

Rosette Nebula. Took this 3 weeks ago with the 80 mm Orion shorttube Double Achromatic (actually does a good job for its price of 109.00)
I wanted to see how much depth of field I could get and how much cropping I could do with the image still holding its form without too much noise
about 40 % of the image is cropped to do away with coma but there is still significant coma on the right side


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 2, 2015)

This is my new setup for wide field astrophotography. Much more manageable than the 10 inch reflector and doesn't suffer from the wind effects. 80 mm ED Explore Scientific ED Triple Apochromatic with guidance system for long exposures. Hopefully, wont need to stretch the image so much that the stars lose their spark. Tested it in the city and there is extremely little coma. But I am waiting for the skies to clear. As luck would have it, we had 7 days of clear skies during the full moon (wax and wane) but now it's nothing but thick clouds for the next week for at least a ten hour drive in every direction


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 2, 2015)

whoa, that is serious!
I have no hope with a DSLR and tripod..................


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow, you haul that baby out into the woods! Throw that into your backpack :rollhappy:

Awesome results though


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 3, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, you haul that baby out into the woods! Throw that into your backpack :rollhappy:
> 
> Awesome results though



I am never more than ten feet away from my car. Actually, I spend 90 percent of the time in my car (once I get everything aligned, which takes about 45 minutes), watching the progress of the shots on my ipad and laptop.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 16, 2015)

Finally got to use my new system (80 mm 3 element Apochromatic scope with guiding system)

these are a stack of ten 300 seconds (each) 1600 ISO, deep sky stacker and photoshop. Coma is still there around edges (to get rid of it by eithe cropping or using a four element scope) and I am getting a very slight issue with the guiding system (very slight drift) but overall I am pretty happy with it

North American Nebula in Cygnus







this is Heart and Soul Nebula in Cassiopea (a one shot 30 minute exposure at 400 ISO but because its much closer to celestial north, no noticeable drift)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice. I'm feeling like a very small animal again.


----------



## Mandy2705 (Dec 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Dec 17, 2015)

amazing. thanks.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wider FOV for the Pleiades Cluster


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 19, 2015)

First time looking through this thread.
You have a wonderful hobby!

Thanks for some amazing images! 
This reminds me of one day in my childhood when I was looking into the sky and thinking how far things would be, and then my head started to spin. lol


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2015)

I love these photos, Ed!


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 19, 2015)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 20, 2015)

Amazing as always Ed. Don't forget to tend to your excellent plants in between stargazing jaunts!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 23, 2016)

redid my most recent shots in Pixinsight ( a stacking and processing program specifically designed for astrophotography). 
Pleiades redo






Orion Constellation (this was at 25600 ISO, so its a bit grainy and since Orion is so large, I had to contend with a gradation of air quality, but previous stacking program could not get a clear picture)... taken with the Canon 100 macro mm lens








Heart and Soul redo. You can see more of the Oiii emissions (lighter colored nebula) in this version. 








I just recently bought a CCD mono camera so my images should be even more detailed form here on. Basically a CCD mono camera allows you to use filters to screen out all but the wanted light, and since you are collecting for each wavelength separately, more detail is imaged. CCD cameras also have lower read noise and better quantum efficiency (dont ask me what that is, all i know is that it translates into cleaner and greater detail)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 23, 2016)

btw, this is a BW mosaic of the sky around Orion..what it would look like if we were really sensitive to H alpha emissions (Red)

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap090411.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2016)

So, Ed, are you going to look for the new planet?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 23, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> So, Ed, are you going to look for the new planet?



that kind of thing takes a lot of time and access to skies that are clear most of the time (The Northwest is not the place to be). I can look for Exoplanets (large jupiter plus planets that have similar sized suns and close orbits) with a simple dslr and lens setup..looking at the luminance graphs. As the planet transits the star, there is a drop in luminosity. There are tutorials on the internet for this. But unless you know where to look its like looking for a particular grain of sand on a beach. You cant use this technique with the 9th planet because it's so far away from the sun. You would have to take a lot of pictures over time to see movement or get lucky. They have wide field scopes that can sweep large areas of space but you have search algorithms with large databases doing the heavy lifting


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2016)

Actually, I read that would be the case. But it's fun to speculate.

I think the astronomer's name is Mike Brown. He speculated that someone may already have the data, and that many astronomers are probably now combing through their data trying to find evidence --or actual photos.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 24, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Actually, I read that would be the case. But it's fun to speculate.
> 
> I think the astronomer's name is Mike Brown. He speculated that someone may already have the data, and that many astronomers are probably now combing through their data trying to find evidence --or actual photos.



Probably , a lot of astronomy work is done by amateurs and students


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 13, 2016)

I got a new camera last month. An Atik 314L+ monochrome. It's a CCD camera especially made for astrophotography. It has internal cooling to reduce read noise and has a higher quantum efficiency (essentially is more sensitive). And because it is monochrome, it is able to use each color of (RGB) at 100 %, instead of 33% efficiency (as in a DSLR). The only draw back to this particular camera is that the sensor is much smaller than a DSLR's sensor., so the field of view is much narrower (they make larger format CCD's but they are really expensive). SO I went to northern Nevada last week to take some exposures of the Rosette Nebula. This is what I got. The processing is fairly involved, here is a short synopsis with pictures.

The Hydrogen alpha filter stack 30 x3 minute subs (used as Red for RGB)







The Oxygen III filter stack 10 x 3 minute subs (used as Green for RGB)






The Sulfur II filter (actually only got one sub, so its pretty grainy, really only used it for a blue channel in the RGB image)







so, with each one, I remove the stars and combine in RGB channels (Photoshop), while aligning with free transform.This gives a color photo without stars.

I use the Hydrogen alpha image as the Luminance layer since it pretty much has all the detail for all three. Combine this with the RGB image and this was the final product. 

This was about two hours worth of exposures (3 minutes each). I spent about eight hours trying to learn everything and dealing with technical problems. There was a lot of cursing going around, but I am pretty happy with it as my first 'professional' level astrophotography image.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 14, 2016)

this is after extracting the color channels separately and recombining linearly
(which means the color channels of the histogram fit together better, a way to cheat with color balance)


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2016)

Interesting, even if over my head; cool pics! My eyes water and I get a headache if I sit looking at the same image on screen for too long 


Elmer Nj


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 1, 2016)

Have been busy with school so I haven't had the chance to post some of my recent work. Now doing AP work from my backyard in the city. Paid a lot of money (about 3 grand) for special filters that cut out all the light pollution and narrow the bandwith to just around the target wavelength, ....meaning, I shoot in only the filters that pick up the three main chemical emission signatures (Oxygen3 (green), Sulfur2 (blue) and Hydrogen alpha(red))

The B&W's are only in Halpha monocolor. 
This is a region of the Milky Way in Cygnus..called the Gammi Cygni region (referring to the bright star). You can see the Crescent Nebula in the upper right corner). 

This was used with an Atik 314 CCD camera attached to an Rokinon 50mm camera lens







This is a a smaller field of view with a SBIG CCD camera on an 80 mm scope. (sensor sizes are different so you get different field of views). Crescent Nebula







This is yet a smaller field of view with the first camera and same scope. Crescent Nebula






Dumbell Nebula. This is a combination of Halpha and Oiii with a technique in RGB imaging that combines both of them at different values to make the blue channel..and then the three B&W's are combined in color channels with PS

This was the Atik 314 L with the 80 mm scope





the atik 314 L narrows the field of view to 1/16 of the scope/lens natural field of view..essentially cropping the image...but the CCD camera is so efficient at collecting photons that little resolution is lost..makes it a good camera for imaging small objects without needing a large telescope


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 1, 2016)

I really enjoy looking at your images


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 1, 2016)

One word, WOW!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2016)

Very impressive.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 2, 2016)

I've just reread this entire thread from beginning to end. You're very talented at this, and the results are fascinating and impressive! Thanks for doing this and sharing the results with us. It helps to put things in perspective, especially during this season of political demagoguery.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 2, 2016)

Lanmark said:


> I've just reread this entire thread from beginning to end. You're very talented at this, and the results are fascinating and impressive! Thanks for doing this and sharing the results with us. It helps to put things in perspective, especially during this season of political demagoguery.



thanks..I wish I were talented at it...it's a very steep learning curve and I have a long way to go


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 2, 2016)

Amazing stuff as always Prof. Hanes!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 29, 2016)

some more...
all done from my heavily light polluted backyard with special filters

Cygnus area Around Deneb and Sadr






Witchbroom Nebula Bicolor


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 29, 2016)

That Witchbroom Nebula is stunning!


----------



## abax (Jun 30, 2016)

The complexity of the parts of the universe that we can see
is stunning. There surely must be life forms out there
somewhere. This tiny planet in this small solar system in
this spiral galaxy can't be the only place evolution began.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 30, 2016)

Lanmark said:


> That Witchbroom Nebula is stunning!



I second that!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd love to see these enlarged to wall size!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 2, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> I'd love to see these enlarged to wall size!



ceiling size!


----------



## Justin (Jul 2, 2016)

Wow really cool


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 3, 2017)

Did this one over the Xmas break
Heart Nebula


----------



## Secundino (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow, nice. Why is there so much red?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 3, 2017)

Because it's mostly halpha , which is in the red


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 5, 2017)

very cool


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 5, 2017)

we had a week straight of clear skies in seattle..very rare in the spring
this image took 22 hours of imaging time 
North American Nebula


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2017)

thats some serious work


----------



## AdamD (Jun 6, 2017)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 7, 2017)

learned a new method for processing
this is the rosette nebula before with just Photoshop (top) and after with Pixinsight and Photoshop (bottom)..Pixinsight has better tools for color combination from mono images but Photoshop is still better for color balance, so the two work well with each other













https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34986328942/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2017)

wow.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2017)

Superb.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 28, 2017)

Here is The Elephant Trunk Nebula..this was done with a 135 mm (Focal Length) lens attached to a CMOS mono cooled camera (B&W) on a portable travel mount , using special narrow band filters (halpha and sii) and color combined in Photoshop. 








This is Halpha only before cropped. I have been told by some in the AP community that they have never seen a composition like this before on this object. I checked the internet and couldnt find a match either, which is highly unusual, because this is a well known object and has been imaged extensively. It's difficult to create original compositions in AP these days (unless you have large aperture scopes), there are quite a few hobbyists 








This is my new at home system...this scope is top of the line (Takahashi) for this size 85 mm/5.3 (aperture or 430mm Focal Length). The scope and accessories cost 5 grand. All in all this entire setup costs 11 grand. It's been building for two years. (I recently also finished my portable setup, for which the top image was taken with, I will be taking that to Hawaii in two weeks..total cost of that setup was 2500 dollars). In case you dont know the expense of this hobby is related to attaining the most pinpoint of stars ...this requires high grade optics and outstanding tube design (to prevent sags in the optical train). It's not too hard with camera lenses because you can achieve coma free, distortion free optics at relatively low expense because you don't need automatic features...but as you increase the weight and size of the optical train, expense can increase exponentially
Muck like orchids , Astrophotography is an expensive hobby. 
I also will be applying to the Master's Degree Professional program in Physics at UW Seattle. So I will not be moving for at least four years and can keep my orchid collection and hopefully work on building an observatory with a 12.5 aperture inch scope (total cost will be around 20 grand for all the equipment and about as far as I can go before the costs of AP goes into 6 figures). My cat will be happy too..he owns this neighborhood.


new


----------



## Secundino (Aug 28, 2017)

wow ...


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 29, 2017)

serious!


----------



## abax (Sep 1, 2017)

The images are stunning EHanes. Where's the boss cat?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 2, 2017)

abax said:


> The images are stunning EHanes. Where's the boss cat?



He's around...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 1, 2017)

These are images I have done over the past week with the new setup. I started school back up again right after Hawaii and only had some time this past week to fully try out the new system. I am attending UW Seattle Graduate program in Physics next year , so I will be able to stay here and keep my orchids for awhile (sorry Eric) but I eventually want to move to the southwest to have clearer skies (hopefully with a job in a Physics related field). All of these were done with a Hydrogen alpha very narrow band filter (meaning it filters out all but the photons from the Halpha Balmer series). I am waiting on the other filters that are much better than my previous ones, (Oiii and Sii) so that i can channel process for color.

Heart and Soul Nebula (Cassieopea) ..this is a mosaic of three panels..to get an idea of the apparent size (in the sky)..the image spans about 8 full moons along the horizontal axis






Jellyfish Nebula (Gemini)






Part of Spaghetti Nebula (Taurus)






Veil Nebula (Cygnus)


----------



## Secundino (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh, wow!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2017)

Awesome baby! - as dick vitale would say...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 2, 2017)

Love Dick Vitale!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2017)

Love the cosmos! Great photos!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 2, 2017)

Really lovely images. Question about the color shots. If I could look into the sky with my eyes, would I see those lovely hues, or are they a product of the filters used?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 2, 2017)

Halpha in the Balmer series (most abundant optically available material in the Universe) is optically red but you would have to be closer or have stronger eyes to see it (more cones and rods that absorb in that particular wavelength band). If you take a regular dslr and take a short exposure (ISO 1600 for 30 seconds or even 25000 ISO for five seconds) you will see red in the image (as well as other colors). Orion Nebula is a perfect example of this that anyone can manage with a regular dslr and say a 200 mm lens..no filter needed. The narrow band filters are mostly used to block out light pollution (I live in the city) and enhance contrast. One uses monochrome cameras with specific filters because the bayer filter in a DSLR distributes photons according to the bayer matrix of red, blue and green, how we see I guess. ( I am not an expert on our eyes or the bayer matrix so I am only giving the pop science explanation, I still find it a little confusing)..so in effect, you lose 66% of the information that the camera sensor receives as a function of time. In other words, you would have to image three times as long for a DSLR versus a mono CCD and you could only do this effectively in areas with much less light pollution. Mono CCD's also have the ability to cool down the sensor electronics to avoid heat buildup which causes read noise (noise in the image decreases the amount of data that is available for porcessing. There are lots of kinds of noise though due to heat, quantum efficiency, bias (light pollution), and others I forget, which can be processed out of the image ..but the cleaner the image to begin with, the better. You dont want pixels due to noise competing with pixels due to the object you are imaging. Same goes for Oiii (greenish) and Sii (blueish). When imaging galaxies or non emission nebula (plain ole dust that only reflects star light), we use LRGB filters (luminance, ,red blue and green)..which is essentially like using a DSLR, but because each filter is used one at a time, you get 100 % of the information of those photons ( as a measure of flux ) versus a DSLR's Bayer matrix (in which you get only one third for each color). Galaxies and non emission nebula are balanced in the full optical spectrum (as you are dealing with star light). (BTW, Flux is a measurement of the light that is measured from the point of reference of the observer...if you know how far the the object is , you can easily measure the actual Luminosity (and the rate of actual light transmission from the object as function of time (Power: Wattage essentially)..just like a lightbulb))


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 3, 2017)

excellent. thank-you


----------



## abax (Nov 6, 2017)

I've been reading Tyson's new book and some of this
actually makes sense to me. A good payback for time
spent decoding astrophysics which is not my field. Thank
you, Ed!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 6, 2017)

Tyson is very good at making the concepts palatable..I deal with a lot of derivations on general relativity in my astrophysics courses..so i get lost in the details a lot and forget the bigger picture..Tyson is good even for students


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 6, 2017)

Flaming Star and Tadpoles in color..work in progress..I want to eventually add RGB stars (true color) instead of just white stars


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 6, 2017)

this is my completed setup until I get a new mount at the end of next year

this setup (if you are curious) cost me 17 grand...still not as much money as I have spent on orchids (and lost ) over the years though

with this setup, once the object is framed, I can let it go until its done four hours later..with the new mount i am getting next year I can operate everything remotely (that particular mount costs ten grand..cant wait to spend the money)












so I have one hobby by day and one hobby by night


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 7, 2017)

California Nebula using the Hubble Palette for false color imaging


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 7, 2017)

spectacular.
Can you get these shots from your house even with light pollution?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> spectacular.
> Can you get these shots from your house even with light pollution?



yep, those shots of the telescope are from my backyard..our city has converted to LED's and it really sucks but with the filters I have it blocks out 97 % of the light pollution...I can't get really faint detail (as I would need longer exposure times) as the light pollution does significantly add up after five minutes though..so my limit on a sub image is 8 minutes..this image is 30 subs stacked for each filter (which has it's own color channel)..so 90 8 minute subs or 720 minutes total imaging time (12 hours)


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 8, 2017)

amazing work.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 9, 2017)

thanks much


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 11, 2017)

So much appreciate getting orchid and astronomy fix's in one place! Thanks Ed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2017)

I am really impressed that you can get such quality images from your city home!

I just heard that another solar system with the same number of planets as ours was just discovered.

We know so little.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice. Isn't it amazing what's up above our heads? Thanks for the reminder, life "down here" can muddy that perfect picture if you forget the true wonder of existence.


----------

